

Golden Rules for Making Money 2.0 - lunaru
http://blog.roninapp.com/2008/09/23/making-money-1880-vs-now/

======
gstar
Learn something useful -> Learn Scala or Erlang on the side.

P. T. Barnum just turned in his grave! He said USEFUL! If you said "learn to
write SQL instead of abstracting stuff through a framework" or even "learn to
mix cement and lay formwork" - THAT would be useful.

Erlang, Scala (or dare i say it), Lisp - possibly not so much 'useful' as an
academic pursuit.

~~~
mroman
Are you sure about this? Erlang for example . . . seriously, consider what
Erlang is best at and then consider where hardware is headed in terms of
processors . . .

------
rw
Trivial enough to be useless.

~~~
mroman
I agree. It would be great to see an analogous article written by someone
knowledgeable in both business and technology.

Interesting thing for me personally is that I have often wanted to read an
updated - so to speak - version of that fine little book by Barnum.

